# Just suffered a missed miscarriage - could my thyroid be cause?



## Finedon.Dandy (Apr 21, 2008)

I have just lost a baby at 12/40. It died at 8 weeks. My readings have been;

TSH	s/be 0.35 - 5.50	T4	s/be 12 - 22	
06/07/2006 53.75 7.2	
03/08/2006 15.07 13.4	
07/09/2006 8.36 14.2	
26/10/2006 6.92 14.1	
18/12/2006 4.24 n/k	
22/06/2007 3.15 n/k	
16/01/2008 2.16 n/k	
13/03/2008 8.74 13.6	7/40
28/03/2008 4.75 n/k	9/40

Does anyone know if hypothyroidism can cause a miscarriage if not controlled properly?

Tammy


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello,

I am sorry for your loss.

My wife and I had a healthy baby boy 4 years ago. Everything was fine.

2 years later, we decided it was time for #2. Wife had been complaining of being very tired but we chalked it up to running around with baby #1.

We miscarried a set of twins at first, followed by another miscarriage shortly thereafter which required surgery.

We didn't understand what was going on. We went tot he docs for a full workup and found my wife had a TSH of 9 that was fluctuating and antibodies for Hashi's. She was put on Armour Thyroid and we waited about 6 months for her numbers to settle down where they were in the normal range consistently.

Once her numbers settled between 4 and 6 months after starting meds, we got pregnant right away and kept it to term and now have a healthy 1 year old boy. We had no problems at all with the second once her numbers got straight. The docs agreed that her thyroid had a lot to do with the miscarriages. It seemed miraculous how easy it was to get and maintain the pregnancy after she was on meds. Before when we were "trying" nothing seemed to work. It took a long time to get pregnant and we were doing everything right with regard to keeping track of ovulation, etc. Once she was regulated, we got pregnant on the first "attempt" just like it was with our first son. It really made a huge difference.


----------

